# Anglins pier in Ft Lauderdale?



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I will be staying at a hotel in two weeks that is in walking distance from the Anglins pier in Ft Lauderdale. I was just wondering if anyone fishes there and what luck they have had lately. I have got all kinds of gear just wondering what would be the most effective so I dont have to bring it all. Also what to do for bait ie. castnet, sabiki, fresh shrimp. Thanks for any help you can give

John


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Anglins Pier is awesome. This time of year is a great time. Snook can be caught close in toward shore on pinfish around the pilings. 

Further out spanish mackerel, mutton, lane, and yellowtail snapper, maybe some pompano. 

All the usual suspect fish like jacks and such too. 

You have a PM as well.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

narfpoit--No sweat. I was down there last year first week of December and I caught some nice snook first thing in the morning around the pier pilings close to shore. They'll hit live shrimp and pinfish if you can find some. 

Rest of the fishing shoud be good as well out towards the middle and end of the pier. 

Good luck.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Click here for more than you ever wanted to know. http://boatlessfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1995

The gang at boatlessfisherman.com are very helpful.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

rob762--I second that one. That's what my PM was about. I don't know the rules about refering other sites on this Forum.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

SnookMook said:


> rob762--I second that one. That's what my PM was about. I don't know the rules about refering other sites on this Forum.


Me either. Just trying to help. Anglin's is my second home these days. My girls and I are there most weekends.:fishing:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I got to spend a few hours on the pier last Monday morning. It took us a while to jig up some bait and had a quick hit once we put one in the water followed by an instant cut off. That was about all the luck we had. I did see to Large Spanish caught and two large Jacks. My only complaint with the peir is that it was really easy to get snagged on the bottom. Anytime I cast my big rod out any distance from the pier it got stuck. I didnt see anyone else having this problem so I dont know if they werent casting as far or if the new where the snags were and avoided them.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

narfpoit--Were the other folks bottoms fishing? There is a lot of structure out there on the bottom. They built artificial reefs out from the pier on the south side and off the T area. 

That is why the mangrove and mutton snapper fishing is so good down there at the right time of year. 

Try using a knocker style rig to lesson your snags on the bottom or check out some of Tom's posts on bottom fishing on that site I told you about.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

You can also look on google earth to see the reef structure around the pier. The rocks start just east of the middle house, and there is a small gap at the tee.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

is this peir far from the vero beach area


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

bmcox86--Anglins Pier is about a two hour drive from Vero Beach.

Your best bet from Vero is Sebastian Inlet. The fishing is awesome there and it's only about a half hour from Vero. 

Also consider the bridge over the river in Wabasso just south of Sebastian Inlet. There's a catwalk and the fishing there is great at times. 

My contact over there says they've been catching 30 inch Spanish Mackerel this past week from the catwalk there.


----------



## pier_afficionado (Nov 16, 2007)

Anglins is surrounded by reef structure, there are certain spots you can cast that you have less chances of snagging up. But it is going to happen if you fish past the first hut. Before that it is pretty much all sand.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah that is what we began to figure out by the time we had to leave. Every one was fishing right at the hut. Most were fishing slide rigs on the bottom with large live baits. Lots of people getting runs and then either cut off or missed the hook. If I am ever in the area again I would deffinatly try again but I will stay away from the reef this time. Or I will use the two rod king rig method that way I could just snag the reef with my anchor rod and fish another rod off of it.


----------

